
SUSE Linux Enterprise Server Puts Raspberry Pi to Work in Industry - CrankyBear
https://www.zdnet.com/article/suse-linux-and-enterprise-raspberry-pi/
======
vkaku
RPi 3B+ models are pretty good.

\- USB boot

\- PoE / PXE boot

\- Low-end aarch64

\- Decent GPU to drive small displays

\- ARM == Serial console available

\- Inexpensive

Can't see why they aren't server class. Easy to headless boot them and get
productive.

